# How Did you Become a Ralph A-Log?



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 29, 2022)

The other day, Ralph went on a tirade about Daddy Gym calling Ralph out for browsing his own forum on kiwi farms, then started squealing  about how people here are obsessed with him.




This thread exists so everyone can tell there stories on how they ended up here, and to show Ralph that the majority of people here were former fans of the show turned away by bannings, stupid antics, and ragepigging.

I lurked Kiwi Farms for years checking up on Chris Chan every once in a while. I had no reason to join and didn't want to handle the feces. I used to be a fan of the killstream and watch it nightly. Eventually I made a joke in DLive chat about "The Gunt Retort" and got banned. I then made some joke about Faith in the youtube chat and got shadowbanned (fuck youtube for allowing that). The big thing was during the Boogie vs Frank Hassle debate. I was stuck chatting in the KS discord cause I was banned everywhere else. I realized that the show was quickly going downhill. You had the best killstream ever going on with Frank and Boogie arguing, meanwhile, Ralph was so drunk and Xannied out of his mind that he had an expression on his face that he didn't want to be there and he was actively being a determent to the show. People in discord were noticing that too and I got one of Ralph's paypigs to stop subbing on Patreon. I said that I fully expect there to be a pillstream in the next month (a few weeks later, I think the Sex tape leaked). Got banned for that along with the line "And if you *gaze* long enough into the gunt, *the* gunt will *gaze* back into you." 

So with no where left to discuss the show and engage on it, I finally joined kiwi farms, and now, I enjoy having fun every day with all the other Kiwis who all have senses of humor.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch Killstream back in the internet bloodsports days because I thought it was funny. They also had some interesting debate guests. Eventually I just moved on to other things, but when I checked back a year or so later I saw Ralph beginning to spiral into what he's now become. I still don't watch his show anymore, I just come here to read the latest updates and laugh.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 29, 2022)

the only clip of the man anybody needs


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 29, 2022)

I briefly watched the killstream at the tail end of 2018 for the Kavanagh hearings and noticed the host was an obnoxious retard with nothing interesting to contribute. Fell off immediately after until catching up on all the bs with KAPs fantastic video. The laughs never stopped after that.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 29, 2022)

Used to be a fan, I've even watched the stream when I was on business trips in China at local cafes, sipping double-espresso cappuccinos (cuz they gay no flat white) and laughing at spergs. Then comes the rona bullshit, took a break and came back, saw his thread going from like 1000 pages to nearly 3000. Went through most it and eventually landed on the sex tape, to my utter horror and disgust.

It started with this:




Then this:



And this.



Now it's this:


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 29, 2022)

The pillstream was what made me disillusioned with watching Ralph for entertainment, and the sperging out over the corn joke dear feeder made is what made me decide to follow the gunt more closely


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 29, 2022)

I found Kiwifarms after the New Zealand mosque shooting. I came in with a negative opinion from “what I’ve heard” but also am sympathetic to Josh’s stance on free speech.

I started listening to old MATI’s. The people streams were very interesting and listened to them all a bunch of times. The other content I couldn’t relate to too much. I didn’t know who these people were. I couldn’t pick up from context when Josh talked about “Jim” whether it was Jim Watkins or Jim Metokur because I didn’t know anything about either. For a long time, I thought they were the same. 

Then I listened to the “Victory Lap” episode where Null and Ethan fight on Diddler Dax’s podcast. I eventually made the connection that this was the same person that Aid, PPP, Josh and some other people were discussing in that podcast where they discuss Aid’s dating experience. 

From there I started listening to a wider range of podcasts while I worked. Old Metokurs mostly, and whatever would pop up on my YouTube recs. I started following Ethan’s thread and get really immersed when he got his own board. 

There’s a lot I don’t know about this sektur still. It’s a large space. I literally learned today, thanks to the Mersh doc, that ROTC isn’t a college army thing but Rise of the Cis and that Mersh hosts it. But it’s a great landscape to point and laugh at retards. There sure are a lot of them


----------



## TheSword (Apr 29, 2022)

Way back in the dark ages of man during the killstream regime of 2018 through early 2019 I was indeed a fan of the show and even liked Ralph as a person- granted, I didn’t know many details about him outside of what he fronted on the show but I digress. It took… awhile to fully realize that the gunt was a faggot back then. It started with me slowly losing interest in the show cuz it became 90% about Ralph dealing with “da hayturz”,  progressed into me no longer defending Ralph, and blossomed into me actually starting to read his sub-forum more frequently when I was a lurker. It was a slow process, a metamorphosis like a beautiful butterfly made of spilled spaghetti.. I shed the ralphaweight and soared!


----------



## Ripe (Apr 29, 2022)

Knew he was a bit of a lolcow but didnt really care. It was the shart debacle that got me more aware of how crazy this all was lol 

Been addicted since


----------



## Lomax (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the show during the IBS period. However after godwinson's streams about Ethan grooming a mentally ill young woman to keep as a caged broodmare in Guntsville Virginia, that my eyes became open to the depravity of Ethan Ralph. And an interest in seeing how low this gunt can go


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 29, 2022)

I just clicked the thread and read it before the sex tape.


----------



## Berb (Apr 29, 2022)

I watched the Killstream every night during the IBS days. Stopped watching after Knoxville when it all collapsed, but got on the alog train after discovering PPP's incel skit.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 29, 2022)

My first true and honest kiwi love is pretty much the FVG Anna Johnson, (sadly almost dormant now) then the white trash women and their mutant babies, so naturally Ralph was the logical next step. 
I was aware of Ralph through MATI, but it wasn’t until the Fight at Digibros featured thread that he became my daily. I recommend the digibro fight thread to any interested beginners.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the Killstream in 2018 because of mr Cancer Patient Nigkur. In 2020 this video autoplayed after a Keem vs h3 spergout and I checked gunt's thread.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Apr 29, 2022)

I became aware of Ralph during GamerGate. In a movement that was populated by pseudo-intellectuals, he was an interesting character. A forceful and unpolished personality - bellicose, for sure, but articulate. In those days he was capable of reflecting on his behaviour and publicly acknowledging those moments when he had gone too far, in a manner that appeared genuine. In hindsight, I knew very little about him. I assumed that he was working through a few things and would eventually calm down.

Since then, Ralph has become a grotesque self experiment in the long-term impact of over-eating, under-exercising, excessive drug and alcohol consumption and cumulative cerebral trauma; the latter arising from multiple vehicle accidents and the tiny, pummelling fists of Portuguese sex workers.

Any humility that was once there has long been evaporated under the hairdryer heat of Ralph's increasingly frequent and out of control rages. As entertaining as his descent has been, when he dies, which I assume will occur during the next few years, I will feel some sadness. Back in the mid-2010s, I think I caught a glimpse of a better man.


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 29, 2022)

I would casually check up on Chris Chan and came across Ethan’s coverage of Chris’s arrest.  Curious, I looked into and it was a fascinating descent into madness.  I remember thinking this guy is literally Eric Cartman in real life. I found the call where he is screaming over Null.  The one where he is attacking Null about discord.  Null tries to make Ethan understand it is reasonable for a human not to use it and Ethan refuses to even acknowledge that. It was fascinating how little he was willing to give.  I imagined Null had done something pretty serious to elicit such a vitriol and hate.  I came to the determination it was a corn joke and leaked DM’s.  At this point Ethan has replaced my garbage TV.


----------



## Hazel Motes (Apr 29, 2022)

Joined the site when Daddy Dax was covering for his camgirlfriend, then realising Gunt was by far more the entertaining figure. Knew he was sperg during GamerGate, but it seemed normal at the time.


----------



## eDove (Apr 29, 2022)

I always found Ralph boring until I starting seeing his reactions to "Joshua Moon" and "Kiwi Farms" more and more. Josh kept talking about him in the MATI streams and it became funnier every time, seeing his reaction to the littlest slights. It was some time after Chris' arrest. I think Portugal was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Nate Scully 025 (Apr 29, 2022)

Watched Ralph every now and again back around and before the Healstream… generally when someone like Jim, Rekieta, or Null would be on. Listening to Ralph himself talk for any period of time tended to be annoying, but being from the South myself and skipping to the bits with the guests I gave a shit about, I could sit through portions of a stream at least. Once he stopped having guests I gave a shit about though, I stopped doing even that, just hearing things every now and then through the Farms about what he was up to.

Once he had his blowup against Rekieta I actually started visiting Ralph’s subforum, to get a wider view of the situation, since I didn’t want my positive feelings about Nick to overwhelm my rational judgement. That’s when I started seeing more and more of the retarded shit he was doing, like the Vegas trips I hadn’t ever heard of before looking deeper, and more details on his ongoing legal trials. Didn’t start posting on the board until Portugal though, where he hit such peak clown-age that I just couldn’t stop myself. And yet, incredibly, the man has done nothing but get worse since then. Truly magical.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 29, 2022)

Never was a fan. Just casual listener. Did it for a few times after boulder stream and lost interest quickly. Slightly sparkled my interest when he lost to metokur and bet was to praise DSP for a week. After that I didn't care about him right after he published his sex tape. Have been regular visitor of his, first, thread, later - subforum since


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the Killstream back in 2018-2019. Stopped watching since early 2020, mainly because of RL stuff, and didn't follow him through 2020 and most of 2021.
But then in late 2021 I stumbled upon a stream with Null and Nick Rekieta. For someone as out of the loop as I was, that was one hell of an eye-opener. Then I decided to check out this subforum. I did not expect there to be this much content. I got hooked instantly.
And things only got more insane this year.

It's crazy how hard he hit the wall - I remember how he had quite a thing going with the Killstream back in the day - his crew appeared the least spergy of the whole IBS crowd, and he was even seemingly in the good standing with the farms (or, at the very least, people didn't had a lot of bad things to say about him). Hell, I even remember thinking that Dispatch was an unfunny sperg and how him doxing Ralph's Patreon supporters was a dick move (and I wasn't alone in this, too).

Man, how the tables have turned, and what a fall from grace.


----------



## Pale Empress (Apr 29, 2022)

I started watching occasionally right after Ralph got out of jail, just because it was a nice way to get caught up on the news. Became a regular viewer after the Baked Alaska meltdown and when Kumite started going down hill. 

I stopped after the Miami dumpster fire, when Ralph went full mask-off and spent the entire trip being drunk/asleep, domestically abusing Andy, and generally being a huge, disgusting piece of shit to everybody. This was also right after stream.me shuttered, when all of Ralph's dirty laundry was starting to get aired out, and also right after Zidan went out for cigarettes and never came home. I paid attention to him peripherally afterwards, i think i was half-hoping that he would eventually get his shit together and get back to producing an entertaining show, but what really sealed the deal and turned me into a dedicated aylawg was a combination of the wake of simpgate, the pillstreams, and the beginning of the childbride saga.


----------



## Braphamut (Apr 29, 2022)

Only really bothered when Jersh, Jim or something interesting was flaring up like the Warski/Donka shit, but it was often a restream/cut because even back then Ralph was a boring net loss of a host luxuriating in his "I don't know"s "disavow"s and overplayed catchphrase of the month someone else spawned. 

The Healstream Hollocoaster was a beautiful disaster but I was pretty much done before Zidan left, who I'm sure was feeling increasingly frustrated as Ralph starting throwing his weight around as more and more money came in.

Ralph's most amusing stuff is his stand alone routines.  His guntoff with Vaush and various heavy breathing rape and murder threats are pretty spectacular.  Just a shit eater on camera who God is punishing with his continued existence that totally works independently of the veneer of being some kind of gonzo journalist publication.  In that way I feel that CWCville is far more successful for Chris than Killstream has even been for Ralph.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 29, 2022)

When he started feuding with Josh in the stream.me days. this was the time he was sucking the liar and pedophile  Corey Barnhills dick after zoom helped get Josh kicked off  the platform. I think that's how it went anyway.


----------



## Alphabet Mafia (Apr 29, 2022)

I started watching regularly back in 2018 when Baked Alaska's IBS career imploded and Ralph was covering it. Stopped after the Stream.me era cause it got too boring. Ralph stopped delivering the content and became the content. Ralph became undeniably petty, hypocritical, white trash, and unlistenable. I didn't start disliking Ralph until the the sex tape dropped and things spiraled out of control.


----------



## Fausto (Apr 29, 2022)

Only watched the Mundane Matt stream and didnt think much of Ralph at the time. Later I saw the Dame Pesos video of Ralph becoming a wreck pill addict and I felt sorry for him, at the end of the video I almost rooted for him to turn his life around.

After the revenge porn and Portugal beatdown I really started to pay attention to Ralph since he is speedrunning to ruin his life in record time.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 29, 2022)

literally had no idea who he was until the CWC arrest footage. For some reason stumbled upon the Bryan Dunn vs. Ethan Ralph fight spergery and thought both of these guys sounded gay as hell but someone made a joke in the "as a matter of fact it was probably you" format. 

Then I looked further into it and just got sucked into this house of horrors and he's literally done something retarded every 2 weeks since.


----------



## Easterling (Apr 29, 2022)

I honestly was put off by ralph after he started shit with Sargon over losing his child, honestly thought it was a pretty low blow at the time. Seeing him lash out at criticism here and assocating with cory cemented my dislike of him, everything since then has just been funny.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Apr 29, 2022)

Before the Killtream even got big with that Baked Alaska streamsnipe, I shit-talked him in the Kumite chat once. He responded by telling me that he has way more subscribers than me.

Ralph, not everyone aspires to the height of z-celebdom online like you do and I only ever watched your shitty show when an actual entertainer like Metokur was on. The only time you're entertaining to me is when you're making a complete double tit of yourself.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 29, 2022)

I was born an alog.


----------



## 6thRanger (Apr 29, 2022)

I was a fan of the whole IBS sphere. The YouTube algorithm exposed me to a Metokur video and then eventually an appearance of him on the Killstream. 

I would take about 2 days to get through a killstream and watched it for about a year, mainly while grinding in video games. I saw the healstream live and thought it was hilarious. I followed Ralph to stream.me and that was probably my favorite era of the show. It was a good balance of bullshit and content. When stream.me shut down I largely stopped watching any of this content and got interested in the autism that is Weeb Wars and used that as background noise instead. 

I was already reading Kiwifarms but didn't find Ralph's thread that interesting at the time. I randomly decided to check in on him and nearly died laughing. The Faith saga started soon after that. The rest is history. I don't hate Ralph, I just find him endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Ethan Joel Wang (Apr 29, 2022)

Was a part of the podcast gang gang once a year after the Jarbo stream. Months later, I stopped following anything IBS related as it became boring.

I wasn't a full on alog until the Faith saga happened. I didn't immediately jump into the PPP bandwagon until the ass butter incident happened.


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Apr 29, 2022)

When he started to use faith (note the lowercase) in his words but do the exact opposite that such faith proclaims. It was especially there in the Healstream, as he tried to use it as an excuse to do whatever. The gunt reveal disgusted me so hard I couldnt take this man seriously anymore.

Been watching everything since the days of Gamergate. Variloh is fully vindicated and is probably laughing his ass off for all these years, as he predicted everything like ten years before it happened.


----------



## Honored guest (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the Killstream before the Healstream, it was great background sound when playing games and I got some good laughs from it. After getting banned from youtube I kept watching when he bounced from Dlive then Stream.me, over time the show got boring and Gunt started getting antagonistic towards others. Sometime during stream.me I started making fun of him(I think it was around the gunt reveal) then after he helped kill stream.me I started rooting for him to fall.


----------



## Ass Monkey (Apr 29, 2022)

I found Ralph through Jim, but didn’t really start watching until after he got out of jail. I would say I was a Killstream fan up until around when Zidan left. Even after that  I still watched out of habit. I worked nights and it provided a nice distraction. His reaction to the corn joke is what finally turned me against him.


----------



## Barlest (Apr 29, 2022)

Started watching after the IBS apocalypse stream as Ralph was the only person not to have a complete breakdown. At first it was great, loved the dynamic between zidan,  Gator and Ralph. Made it a regular habit to listen to it every night at work and then even at home every night. I quickly fell off the train when the whole Knoxville fight came to be as it became a fucking shit show and extremely gay, Ralph got super egotistical and it completely threw me off of watching.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 29, 2022)

Probably the initial Faith shit. There was still some fun to be had when it was just a standard internet beef between him and Josh.


----------



## Ozzymandias (Apr 29, 2022)

what got me was the Hannibal Lecter like videos of faith reading a script that Ralph obviously wrote and coerced her to read. had a bad feeling about the whole relationship but those tweet vids sealed the deal


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 29, 2022)

I fell down the internet rabbit hole when I randomly watched a video on Chris-Chan which led me to KF. After reading all of his threads and nearly all of the Cwiki I was bored and looking for more. I decided to click the next named on the list and found Ralph. What amazed me about him was the stark difference between him and Chris. While Chris's best and/or most popular content relied on levels of trolling to move things along. Chris also embraced his trolls and seemed to enjoy the attention. Ralph on the other hand doesn't require trolling at all. He actively creates his own enemies. All the Farms has to do is openly laugh and archive and its more than enough to let him lose his absolute shit.

The core difference between the two is something I've been considering for awhile:

Chris's story, at its core, is a tragedy. While there is a ton to laugh at, we all know which direction its going. Because of the autism and the family he was born into, it was relatively inevitable for Chris to wind up in a mental home or prison. Chris's life was always going to be filled with problems and a decline in mental health.  Chris, up until Barb, tended to do hilarious things with tragic results.

Ralph on the other hand is a straight up comedy about a man doing tragic things. This is a man doing absolutely the most self-destructive and stupid shit but without any of the excuses Chris has. Sure, Ralph is white trash, but his mother had a degree and was by all evidence a decent accountant. Ralph himself is college educated and in the past has proven himself to be intelligent enough to hold a conversation. Ralph has had ample enough advantage to survive and have a decent life. To watch him actively reject that and try to become a celebrity through the dumbest means possible is like watching Zack Galafinakis unironically try to become a celebrity with just "Between Two Ferns". This is a man doing horrible things with hilarious results.

The two stories play out so well in opposition to each other and even intersect perfectly. You can't help but want to hope Chris gets help and becomes better, and you can't help but hope Ralph destroys more relationships and ruins his life more.


----------



## Scipio Americanus (Apr 29, 2022)

I mostly lurked for Chris content for about a year until the _incident_. Casually lurked on the Ralph subforum for a while. 

Then shit got super wacky over the last few months and it was just too delicious not to make an account and participate in some casual AyyLawggin. The Gaytor "betrayal", the Jim debate, getting his snout beat in Portugal, the Bowling Tournament shitshow... the Ralphaspiral is accelerating too fast to not be here for the ride.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 29, 2022)

I listened to the morning kumite pretty frequently while working. I think I found that through Metokur or someone else who was on it. I probably watched the Killstream here and there but not really outside of the Warski fight. I watched with the most enthusiasm through stream.me snipes where people mercilessly made fun of him until stream.me put an end to the fun.

Someone in one of those mentioned KF. I lurked for awhile and then got sucked into the darkness. I think I also might have seen Null stream on there...platforms all blur together.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 29, 2022)

How did I become a Ralph A-Log?
… well it was a hot summer’s afternoon I was tending to my ranch; I finished what I was doing and whilst listening to a pedophile defend cuties on a radio show. I entered the barn to notice one pig who had tits with tits smelling of Makers Mark, the pig had hooves that smelt like shit and covered in shit. I graciously ignored the pig but it was squealing too loud; by the end of the summer the corn had finished growing but the pig was getting too loud to ignore with it hollerin’. First the big impregnated another pig, shortly after the the pig impregnated the horse. By this time it was to the point I can no longer ignore what was happening but fortunately it was fun to watch the pig go down hill, the more the pig ranged and got angry the better my corn harvest was.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 29, 2022)

I got into IBS and Metokur somehow around 2018 and went down a rabbit hole.    Obviously I saw the Boulder Stream and became aware of the Killstream, though never a fan.   Eventually became exposed to Josh and MATI and also became a fan….through him started looking at the Farms, since I was curious about some of the topics.

I was just in time for the Ralph corn implosion in 2020, and got addicted to following the Gunt lore and lurked until two months ago.    I know Ralph’s story, and lots of other IBS figures, pretty fuckin well.   That’s why I’m an A-Hog, lmao.


----------



## Professor Iris (Apr 29, 2022)

Really, I'd just think of Ralph as a fat loser with a huge inferiority complex, but it's his complete lack of self-awareness that bothers me.

Ralph, the mere fact that you have KiwiFarms tabbed on your browser and sell T-Shirts with a crude KF logo on it means that you are the one obsessed with us, not the other way around.
This website lives in your head so much, you might as well charge us rent for it.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 29, 2022)

I was heavily involved with IBS and was introduced to The Killstream during the Mundane Matt Bouldergate stuff. I've been following Metokur since GamerGate and tended to frequent the /pol/, /k/, /christian/, /cow/, /hwndu/ (I helped them find the flag with some research on bird calls), and /monarchy/ boards on 8chan prior to it getting shoa'd, so I I first learned about who Ethan Ralph when the Baphomet board started fucking with him on the regular. It wasn't until the Boulderstream that I became (to my regret) a superchatter/paypig during the Stream.me era under a different username until I stopped watching Ralph when the Miami shit happened.

I knew about the farms because at one point in my youth I was a PVCC forum member who left when they tried to make Chris "their cow and their cow alone", but I went dark for a bit after that until making myself a bit more public when David Stay started his own YouTube channel (and subsequently became a bigger faggot than Ralph IMO). After David Stay's implosion I started doing research on just how much of a joke/lolcow Ethan Ralph morphed into since I stopped watching him back in early 2019. I made my Kiwi Farms account on September 11th, 2021 because I wanted to post details about my experience with David Stay and how he turned into a giant asshole who would insult his audience, run a fraudulent Patreon account, dox trolls live on air, and try to "cut a deal" with the Plate Gang to moderate his discord server (spoiler alert: they burned it to the ground and started fucking with him instead).

By that point in time Ethan Ralph had his own sub-forum and I was just astonished at all the stupid shit he does/did/gets involved in on a daily basis. I guess if I had to pick a faction from the different Alwag clans you could call me a Kino Casino High-Roller these days.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll give a detailed history of Me & the Gunt:

I first heard of Ralph during GamerGate. I remember Sargon referencing his TRR articles in his videos. Didn't really know who he was though, and forgot he existed for years.

Fast forward to 2018, I'm watching the IBS channels, like WarskiLive and Kumite. At one point Ralph comes on Warski's show and has a beef with Fuentes, then he wants to play the Zoom pedo audio, JF doesn't want him to, gets mad, kicks him from the show, him and Andy have an argument over it.

So now I remember who Ralph is, and I hear for the first time about the Killstream. Then the Boulderstream happens, and Warski covers it on his show. Of course I then seek out the full original stream and watch it. Jim is there, and I'm a fan of Jim. Matt Jarbo gets destroyed, which is great. So I start watching KS.

The first time I have an issue with Ralph is during the Miami event. Ralph did basically nothing he promised and just acted like a drunk pissed off wigger. I disliked him for a bit but came back to the show after the dust had settled between him and Andy. The gunt meme pops up around now, which I find hilarious.

Shortly after this we have the Pillstream, which is a total disaster and exposes Ralph's shitty personality in such a manner that it's hard to ignore. I stop watching his show for months, but in late 2019 I see he has recovered somewhat, so I give him another chance. I figure he had real addiction issues, maybe he is past it.

By this point I am kinda half-in, half out. I am watching the show and enjoying it for the most part, but I am also lightheartedly a-lawgin' Ralph with gunt memes cuz it's funny. The Vaush debate and subsequent shitshow on Dlive is particularly fun to mock Ralph over. It's just jokes, he can take that, right? RIGHT?

Now we get to the 2020 Faith arc. Ralph's behaviour seems to spiral, and I realise it's not because of his dad dying, his drinking, his divorce - if anything the problems in his personal life are just consequences of the real problem - he is a massive piece of shit. And now he just doesn't seem to try hiding it anymore.

Grooming a teenager doesn't sit right with me. The NP2 stuff gets me watching PPP, who is funny as fuck, and informs me of a lot of stuff I didn't know. Then Ralph gets triggered over the corn joke and doxes Josh's mum, which to me, is shocking. This is the point where I am done with Ralph and make an account here.

I imagine this is similar for a lot of former Killstream viewers.


----------



## Broken PigPigPig (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch Kumite in the morning, then daddy Gym in the afternoon and eventually I started watching the Keelstream and really liked it. Just a chill dude to recount on the events of what happened earlier and troll retards like Baked Alaska, the debates were Ralph was quiet were great fun as well. But then Kumite died and Tardski and Ralph went on Florida and did some questionable stuff.... The first crack for me was the trash burger and Guntgate. Then PPP and Godwinson made me see the light and I became a full on A-log and the same eventually happened with Nick "el compita" Fuentes.


----------



## Penrowe (Apr 29, 2022)

I have always held the opinion that Ralph was a goddamn moron and a thin skinned bitch ever since I first heard him talk during the later half of 2014. I've enjoyed listening to his show for several years since then but that's more a result of him through some miracle being able to hustle interesting people to come on as guests rather than any positive characteristics of Ralph as a host.

Then he got kicked off the 109'th platform and I just couldn't be bothered to go looking for his uploads any longer so I stopped caring altogether until I heard he was taking a trip to Portugal to epically own a stuttering canadian.
I'll say this much, as low as my opinion of Ralph has always been, it took me by surprise that he would so readily turn on gator and do so in such a disgraceful manner. That he would not only start talking ill about his self admitted best friend but that he would seek to destroy him (over a joke no less) by using Gator's association to Ralph as the means to hurt him is hands down the most disgusting bit of treachery I've seen maybe ever.
Having a child out of bitterness and hatred is also one of those really fucked up things you otherwise only hear psychotic women do. This asshole sniffing TLC reject did it twice. Beyond trash tier.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 29, 2022)

Back in the day The Killstream was where to go if you wanted to listen to people screaming at each other and Ralph was a lot less fucked up.  He was still fucked up and would get blackout drunk on air but he would just do retarded shit or pass out while other people talked.  There was that one time when Jim kept challenging him to breath holding contests and turning off his mic to make Ralph hold his breath.  It was retarded but fun.  I also was pissed when he got kicked off YT for having the audacity to raise money for sick kids, something modern Ralph wouldn't do.

Then came the pillstream where anyone with a little bit of common sense realized he had crossed the line into being a shithead.  The craziest thing about the pillstream though was afterward Ralph took like a week off and seemed sort of serious about getting help.  Gator and I think Flam invited Null on to talk about Chris Chan and it was the most competent killstream they did in a long time.  When Ralph came back it got incredibly boring and I lost all interest.

Then came the harvest and Ralph threw one of the greatest online tantrums I've ever seen, a tantrum that continues to this day.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the Killstream vods of Metokur's appearances and I thought Ralph was alright. Then came the Simpspiracy and his fall out with Null in early to mid 2020 and I started to take an interest because he was making a big ruckus over nothiing.
I only become an A-Log after he dropeed the Sex Tape and ruined an 18 year old's life because he got mad at some literal who?
Ralph has only gotten worse since then, defending pedos and bringing 2 children into the world out of spite and rage, the latter of whom was created to spite an 18 year old single mother and his own son. It's pure filth


----------



## The First Fag (Apr 29, 2022)

I only really watched Ralph because of Jim back in the summer of 2019. And even then it was only archives of Jim's stream appearances. I didn't really like Ralph. Not in a "hatred" sense but really in a "I don't give too much of a shit about him" sense. Then I believe it was after the Knoxsville shit (the stream where Zidan played recorded audio between Donga and Metokur) where at some point he mentioned the time he struck a female cop. I don't like it when men hit women. It's a bitch move if there was any.

When I REALLY started hating him was @#KillAllPedos (may the gods of your choosing bless you on your endeavors) with his masterpiece "The Ballad of Ethan Ralph". I then went to Kiwi Farms and confirmed that a large part of it was true. It was also here that i discovered all the other shit attached to him. It was also him that introduced me to Mad at the Internet and Josh Moon (them soft eyes are definitely inviting). 

The rest is history.

I don't like using the term "hate" to describe negative sentiments towards people. It tends to implies that you are willing to do just about anything to fuck with them (at least from my experience). I don't. I just want to laugh at him. But that's not gonna stop me from using the term "hatred" to describe my sentiments towards him.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 29, 2022)

I stopped being a active listener because of how he treated his dying mother with the pillstream and every show was just talking about jarbo. He had a mini comeback late 2019-20 with the mba, onision and covid debates but i became a true alog when The faith saga happened. This turned many people against ralph because he was trying to get jarbo fired and hung up on him like a bitch, holding rand's miscarriage call hostage and People warned him not to go after a 18 year old who was still in high school.

And people liked my parodies.


----------



## TherapyMan (Apr 29, 2022)

I am proud to say I never have and never will watch Ralph's garbage show. I came onto Kiwifarms first after hearing it a couple of times in different "drama" related videos, including Jim's. I remember Jim's video on Internet Bloodsports, and I thought it was the gayest, most retarded shit in existence that would naturally burn itself to the ground, so I categorically avoided it. 

Cut to a couple years later, a Null makes the infamous corn joke. I start paying attention to Ralph right around when the Faith saga began. I was watching ahalfwaycrook live when he received the Gunt Tape from Ralph. After that, I couldn't look away anymore. 

At the time, I thought nothing could match that surreal experience. But Gunt is as Gunt does, and he's found a way to constantly surpass himself in depravity and repulsiveness to lengths I've never imagined.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 29, 2022)

Discovered Ralph/Killstream in 2018, liked the show. First instances of lolcow behavior was Miami/Pillstream which he did bounce back from, It was the sex tape when he became a full blown lolcow for me.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Apr 29, 2022)

I came to the forum for Chris Chan ages ago, lurked for years. I made an account in 2018 to shitpost with and eventually found Ralph. I started laughing at him for being a fat retard and since he is spiraling down more and more I keep laughing at him. I now live rent free in his head for the low effort of posting on a webzone.


----------



## Love Machine (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to watch the show and really the turn was when I pointed put bringing soph was kinda fucked then he came into the thread to sperg. After The Tonka warski fight the show just became intolerable so I just stopped listening and made fun of Ralph whenever he did something retarded.


----------



## Chris Chad (Apr 29, 2022)

I unfortunately knew about Ralph during GamerGate, where he'd occasionally shill his awful wordpress blog and get into fights with anons on 8chan's /pol/ and /v/ before getting banned for advertising. He was pretty irrelevant even then though, and the only thing I remember is his dumb skull with a crown avatar.
I watched IBS back in the Warksi Live days because it was funny, heard about it through Metokur at the time, after Warski Live died and the Killstream became the big IBS show, I watched it and enjoyed it. I tuned into it pretty frequently, because it was legitimately entertaining at the time. I fell out of watching it after they got banned from Youtube, moved to dlive for a few days, then to stream.me, stream.me was awful to use where I was living at the time so I fell out of paying attention to Ralph for a while.
It wasn't until Knoxville and the Gunt picture surfaced that I started to find Ralph himself funny with how assmad he was getting, and from then on he's been one of my favorite cows.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 29, 2022)

I exist, therefore i aylawg


----------



## felted (Apr 29, 2022)

Kinda strange, but beautiful nonetheless to see that a lot of ralph ayy lawgs tend to be former fans at one point, scorned by one or more moments of the gunt showing his true colors.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Apr 29, 2022)

I came here to laugh at Lowtax, then I noticed Ralph's big ass thread and started reading it, then not long after a board was made for him and I was hooked. I knew absolutely nothing prior to reading chimpurgers's thread. God bless that tranny chaser (chimpburgers, not lowtax).


----------



## R00T (Apr 29, 2022)

it all started behind an arby's...


----------



## GordonRameses (Apr 29, 2022)

I rarely paid attention to Ralph prior to the Portugal trip but I did catch the Shartstream when it happened which was hilarious, then I saw a few PPP vids on Ralph, particularly the puppercaust video which had to be one of the most surreal stories I've heard. I only became a true a-log after the Fuck Ralph Festival because he keeps upping the ante and now he's in deep with America First which was and still is my primary focus. Nick and Ralph together in a perfect shartstorm of content, it's hard to look away now.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Apr 29, 2022)

Slowly at first, and then all of a sudden I just started hating him. I used to listen on podcast for my commute and would laugh at some of his antics/hypocrisy until the gunt could no longer hide them and he became absolutely out of control in his behavior.


----------



## InwardsStink (Apr 29, 2022)

It's heartwarming to see that we have so many a-logs for so many different reasons.  There is diversity at the farms, and it is our strength.

I started following Ralph during the Baked stream with Metokur and followed him over to stream.me.  I thought he had an entertaining show at the time and maintained that through the stream.me era but fell off hard after the move to dlive.  I kept watching on occasion because I liked the show, but somewhere a long the way it became more of a "holy shit this guys trainwreck is hilarious," to now I find it horrifying and I am a bonafied a-log.

I think the point where it went from hilarious to horrifying was around the time of the Faith arc.


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to listen to the Killstream because they had a lot of good and interesting guests, but after the Knoxville cheating arc and Nora leaving him Ralph lost all ability to hold together a show and book interesting guests and it was a rapid downfall to where we are now.  Big internet man got thin skinned real fuckin fast.


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (Apr 29, 2022)

I had never heard of The Gunt until I encountered his show on Cozy.TV. Up until that day, I had enjoyed listening to Nick Fuentes on YouTube, D.Live, etc. I found him to be a smart and talented commentator on political affairs that a lot of people of all ages were talking about.  At that time I had never heard of Ethan Ralph, Baked Alaska, Beardson Beardly,  or any of their crowd. But as I began watching America First on Cozy.TV I also became aware of Nick Fuentes's "Groyper" associates and began to wonder what they were all about. So I watched their shows and noted that their language was liberally salted with words like:


fuck
shit
cunt
dick
pussy
asshole
motherfucker
cocksucker
bitch
whore
and so forth
Now, I use those words occasionally myself, just not so frequently. And though I am not a practicing Christian, I was troubled by Mr. Fuentes's incessant use of the word "Christian" on his America First show, and his incessant claim that he and his Groypers were "Christians" and that America First was "a Christian movement". But the more I listened to America First and the more I learned about The Gunt and his relationship to Nick Fuentes, I simply could not reconcile "Christianity" with someone as coarse and vile and criminally-repulsive as Ethan Ralph with the alleged aims of America First. Was The Gunt really representative of America First's "best" - those who could lead us out of this swamp of Leftist wokeism, Cultural Marxism, and moral filth? If not, then what was he doing there? How was he adding value to the cause of America First, other than enriching his own pockets? Something just wasn't right here, I gradually came to realize. I broke it down this way:

If Nick Fuentes is genuine, then there was no earthly justification for The Gunt to be there
On the other hand, was the very presence of The Gunt a foreboding clue that Nick Fuentes..._was a fraud?_
Had I been suckered too into believing this guy was the real deal?
As time passed, I began looking behind the scenes a great deal more. As I did I discovered a whole garbage-strewn Internet back-alley of unsavory personalities stretching from here to Canada to Australia. Names like Randbot and PPP and Alice and Gator and Pantsu swirled around with dozens of others, along with tales of cocaine use, alcoholism, rape, pedophilia, animal abuse, wife-beating, murder threats, and a whole dumpster-full of moral degeneracy. And at the center of it all was The Gunt - Nick Fuentes's "closest friend". So the more I looked into America First, Nick Fuentes, and The Gunt the more I began to learn about Nick Fuentes the Man.  At the end, I realized that "the company he kept" said far too much about who Nick Fuentes really was. Early on, had he cut The Gunt loose, along  with Beardson Beardly and Baked Alaska, America First might have been poised to sweep the country. But that train left long ago.






America First's old theme music, from its YouTube days:


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 29, 2022)

God came to me and said “Wake up, my son. I have a job for you.” And basically I’ve been making fun of Ethan Ralph ever since. This was all his idea.


----------



## MvAgusta (Apr 29, 2022)

The sex tape made me an alog of Ralph. I watched Ralph during the Bouldergate stream in 2018 but never watched him much beyond that. 

Ralph has fallen off the deep end and seeing his horrendous behavior from 2019-onwards made me hate him


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 29, 2022)

I used to tune in to the killstream most nights as it provided decent background noise while I played video games or whatever else. For me the turning point where Ralph went from hosting the khantent to being the khantent himself was the Faith saga. When I learned he had flown a mentally ill 18 year old girl out from Cali to live with him against the wishes of her parents, that was when I stopped listening to the Killstream and instead started consooming khantent of others making fun of it. The corn has been plentiful ever since.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 29, 2022)

Why would I A-log a guy who can’t look me in the eyes?


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 29, 2022)

I started watching a few political channels around the whole anti-SJW period on youtube which lead inevitably to the pro gamergate crowd and Gym. I, therefore, knew of ralph for a while by proxy but didn't know anything about him and I started watching him around the IBS period, and after tonka imploded. I mostly watched for the tard fights and Jim and it was good "second monitor" content while gaming.

Stopped watching post-Healstream and started watching MATI

I started Alawging post dick show fallout with Null


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m still not an “a-log” like I don’t hate watch him I am simply curious how he’s such a broken mess and so delusionally proud, he’s almost worse than Chris in so many ways.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Apr 29, 2022)

I've been aware of Ralph for close to 8 years, ever since Gamergate, and in that entire time he has never come across to me as particularly intelligent, articulate, or charismatic. His writing for the Ralph Retort was always sub-par, and the only reason anyone paid attention to him was that he'd frequently publish content relating to dox or personal attacks that others avoided for optical reasons. Ralph justified all of this by claiming he was a 'muckraker', but all it really meant was that he liked being able to push personal attacks under the guise of journalism. His articles would frequently be littered with personal unrelated anecdotes about shows he was watching or food he was eating, and his bread and butter was sloppily written, petty hit pieces that are frankly embarrassing to read. This type of content was the rock upon which Ralph built his online presence, and people are surprised he turned out to be a walking tornado-in-a-trailer-park tier disaster?

Pretty much everyone involved with Gamergate has distanced themselves from what happened, Ralph especially, but what I find hypocritical about this is that for all of Ralph's moaning about how Gamergate was gay, he was a contributing factor to all of that gayness. Ralph was frequently at the center of the gay e-celeb shit-flinging drama. He'd pick fights with everybody and threaten to dig up dirt on them. He even tried to threaten Broteam of all people for simply saying Ralph was 5' 1", and this was well before he was arrested. He turned on Paolo (aka Gamediviner), a fellow Gamergater and a friend of his who lived close by. Not to mention he's always been thin skinned about certain jokes. There was a running joke that Ralph had raped and killed someone behind an Arbys, which is an obvious reference to the Glenn Beck rumor meme that Ralph took as a serious attack against his character. 

The entire Ralph Retort brand has been cringe, from his Da Share Zone-looking original skull logo to that awful webcomic he had running on his site where he was a skeleton hanging around a little girl. I can't imagine a single person who was aware of Ralph during that period who would be surprised at how he turned out.

As for the IBS/Killstream era, which is where most people actually know of him, all I ever saw of him during this period were the bigger 'event' streams such as the Boulder stream or other debates featuring Metokur, and Ralph was never a highlight. His cohosts and guests, especially Jim, always carried the show. Ralph has demonstrated repeatedly that he's the weakest part of the show in terms of presence and planning. Ralph's banter always struck me as unoriginal and pulled from other, funnier people. Especially at Knoxville, where his dig at Tonkasaw was just the 'Daddy nooooooo' joke that others had posted. 

From the corn joke onwards, he's really blossomed into a complete farce, and this is about the point where I really started paying attention to him. I don't think I've ever seen someone self-immolate this intensely and still walk around as if their life wasn't a total shitshow. Given how eventful it's been it's impossible not to look away. With all the legal troubles, the fight in Portugal, and the Chris Chan merge, there's always something worth gawking at. It's rare to find a combination of someone whose life is a complete clusterfuck yet lacks any restraint from airing their dirty laundry for everyone to see.


----------



## Westfalia (Apr 29, 2022)

Was a pretty big fan. I'd be a liar if I didn't admit Ralph heavily influenced my bourbon choices.
But the show nosedived after knoxville and it really exposed the show for what it was.
It just turned into some fucking weird weekly drama show where ralph tried to make someone in his circle the new punching bag.
When tonka left he just cycled through new weekly bullshit drama. I remember so well him bringing up some dumb twitter drama while interviewing JLP
Stopped watching at that point and followed more interesting people like Josh, Rekeita and PPP, seems most of the audience did as well.
Now he's still trying to drudge up this weekly drama shit and e-fights. The only difference is his paypigs left and there's only a handful watching.
He's spiraling and finally entertaining again, just not in the way he wants

Damn shame because he definitely punch well above his gunt for the guests


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 29, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> I've been aware of Ralph for close to 8 years, ever since Gamergate, and in that entire time he has never come across to me as particularly intelligent, articulate, or charismatic. His writing for the Ralph Retort was always sub-par, and the only reason anyone paid attention to him was that he'd frequently publish content relating to dox or personal attacks that others avoided for optical reasons. Ralph justified all of this by claiming he was a 'muckraker', but all it really meant was that he liked being able to push personal attacks under the guise of journalism. His articles would frequently be littered with personal unrelated anecdotes about shows he was watching or food he was eating, and his bread and butter was sloppily written, petty hit pieces that are frankly embarrassing to read. This type of content was the rock upon which Ralph built his online presence, and people are surprised he turned out to be a walking tornado-in-a-trailer-park tier disaster?
> 
> Pretty much everyone involved with Gamergate has distanced themselves from what happened, Ralph especially, but what I find hypocritical about this is that for all of Ralph's moaning about how Gamergate was gay, he was a contributing factor to all of that gayness. Ralph was frequently at the center of the gay e-celeb shit-flinging drama. He'd pick fights with everybody and threaten to dig up dirt on them. He even tried to threaten Broteam of all people for simply saying Ralph was 5' 1", and this was well before he was arrested. He turned on Paolo (aka Gamediviner), a fellow Gamergater and a friend of his who lived close by. Not to mention he's always been thin skinned about certain jokes. There was a running joke that Ralph had raped and killed someone behind an Arbys, which is an obvious reference to the Glenn Beck rumor meme that Ralph took as a serious attack against his character.
> 
> ...



I feel like he is the closest thing to a Chris successor, as in, Gunty seems like the most notable post-Chris lolcow.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 29, 2022)

I remember I got onto Gamergate I think from Thunderf00t videos about science, then started watching Internet Aristocrat and Sargon pretty frequently. I never knew who Ralph was though, so he must've been a pretty minor figure. It wasn't until Jim came back as Metokur that I tuned into the Killstream in the lead up to Knoxville, but it was too boring for me to watch consistently. 

I don't remember anything about Ralph's IRL streaming except for something about ice getting dumped? Around then I got turned onto MATI. When COVID happened, I was watching America First (I'm probably the only person on this website to think Nick isn't actually a homosexual), then started tuning into the Ralph segment on MATI after the corn joke. It wasn't until Portugal that I really started following his sub-forum, and now we get the America First equivalent of the Hello Jim stream where it's completely ruined Nick's show for me by him being such a sperg.

At least I can enjoy making fun of Ralph!


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Apr 29, 2022)

I avoided Gamergate like the plague as all sides seemed destined to be boring public losers. My first introduction to the Ralphamale was the Gunt-on-gunt-slap-fight with Digibro getting promoted on the front page here shortly after I started using the site. I didn't really follow his antics regularly until the Chris Chan footage. 

But the thing that really won me over was how that was his height of his entering the public eye and everything since then has just been one endlessly unfolding catastrophe after another that never stops. This isn't a goddamn car crash you can't look away from, its the fucking eruption of the Siberian traps leading to the Permian Mass Extinction.

He and Drachenlord really are CWC tier lolcows.


----------



## Cantonese Cabbage Farmer (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi Ethan,

I just came here to tell you that I've been a-logging you for a long, long time. Remember your gay little Discord server, and all the times your Patreon paypiggies were fucked with? That was me. The incessant spam of your guntly flesh post-Knoxville? Also me. I'm the writer behind the WaPo article that got the Healstream obliterated and got you booted off of YouTube. Shame about dlive and all those lemons, huh? Patreon funds ran dry too, didn't they? Then your gunt went and belly-flopped stream.me too. But hey, you're on cozy now with that gay Mexican, what's his name Dick or Nick or something.... I'm sure you're pulling those big 3k crowds every stream now.

And let me remind you, Ralphie boy, you shouldn't show so much disdain towards me, after all who do you think let you know that ol' Warski was dumper pumpering Nora? Yeah, turns out that little Andy Jr he got aborted was gonna be half-Paki. Who would've thought?

I'll let you get back to beating Rozy and Meigh just like ol' Ronnie used to do to you and Sandra. Those were the good days weren't they? I hope you remember them as fondly as I do.

Lots of love,
Your Biggest A-log

Oh, and before I forget: thanks for wasting all of Sandra's savings on booze and drugs. Foreclosing that place was real easy after I showed the banks you were a fat loser making less than minimum wage. I got that place for a steal, and I'll be sure to remind you of it after I turn the block into a parking lot.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 29, 2022)

Chiridion said:


> I remember I got onto Gamergate I think from Thunderf00t videos about science, then started watching Internet Aristocrat and Sargon pretty frequently. I never knew who Ralph was though, so he must've been a pretty minor figure. It wasn't until Jim came back as Metokur that I tuned into the Killstream in the lead up to Knoxville, but it was too boring for me to watch consistently.
> 
> I don't remember anything about Ralph's IRL streaming except for something about ice getting dumped? Around then I got turned onto MATI. When COVID happened, I was watching America First (I'm probably the only person on this website to think Nick isn't actually a homosexual), then started tuning into the Ralph segment on MATI after the corn joke. It wasn't until Portugal that I really started following his sub-forum, and now we get the America First equivalent of the Hello Jim stream where it's completely ruined Nick's show for me by him being such a sperg.
> 
> At least I can enjoy making fun of Ralph!



Lol the ice dump thing was in Miami I'm pretty sure? Ralph was passed out drunk and the other spergs got some idiot to dump ice on him for the lulz. The guy was so autistic that instead of properly emptying the icebag onto Ralph he just threw it on him like a solid brick, which still managed to rouse the Gunt and bring him out hollerin', so funnies were still had. And yeah I don't know why in the world Nicky the catboy thinks he needs to die on his sword for Ethan fucking Ralph. Gunt guarding is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Cantonese Cabbage Farmer (Apr 29, 2022)

Chiridion said:


> (I'm probably the only person on this website to think Nick isn't actually a homosexual)



Only person in the world*


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 29, 2022)

I was in Lisbon, minding my own business, when some fat fuck (drunk) American tourist started harassing underaged hookers. I started to intervene, but they beat the ever loving shit out of him while he cried and begged for mercy. 

While the incident was funny, I noticed one of the ladies had forgotten their LV purse at the scene and I have been searching the internet for them ever since. My quest to return said purse to its rightful owner has led me here.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 29, 2022)

I knew of Ralph since Gamergate, he was always a grifting faggot trying to shill his blog and claim it was an alternative news site.  He would LARP like he’s a true journalist in a world gone PC.  Mostly too boring compared to other dysfunctional GGers but it was only a matter of time.  I didn’t expect how massively and publicly he’d self destruct. 

On a side note I’m so glad most the faggot hangerons of GG got their comeuppance.  Especially Mundane Matt and that huge cock sucking faggot King of Pol.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Apr 29, 2022)

I knew of him but kinda ignored him in Gamergate cause even then he was a pissy bitch, years later I'd watch the Killstream when it had entertaining guests and Zidan (the only host with a three digit IQ)

Honestly I'm sick of the Gunt; it's exhausting in a way to keep up with his now daily meltdowns and spergouts; but I just can't look away. I've been in ayyylawg circles since the early Chris-chan sagas but I've never seen anything even close to this level of madness.

If anything Ralph is ayyyylawging us with this insane output of lolcow content


----------



## Cryptojew (Apr 29, 2022)

I followed Gamergate very closely when it first happened. Ralph was one of the first voices online to jump on that train, and one of the first voices that niGGers seemed to collectively lose respect for. 

I remember at one point the 8chan GG community decided Ralph wss an "unethical journalist", and set things up on their board so that links to Ralph's blog automatically redirected to an archive link instead. Ralph had a meltdown on livestream over it and very angrily denounced 8chan and Hotwheels. (I think @Bryan Dunn may have been on the stream too? Don't quote me on that.) Anyways, I remember that being the first time I ever heard the Gunt's voice.

Fastforward to 2018, I watch the Boulderstream. I knew Ralph had gone to prison, and I just kinda assumed he'd turned his life around. I stopped watching the killstream after Knoxville, and more or less forgot about Ralph entirely until PPP and Godwinson started bullying him. Now I'm here to stay.


----------



## Fslur (Apr 29, 2022)

Clipping Ralph’s self destruction is enough to be considered an alog. No one alogs Ralph as well as himself. :^)


----------



## Gay Pizza (Apr 29, 2022)

Used to watch Ralph. Hell, I think I found Null and KF through Ralph, back during the dlive days. Then he got real fucking boring, and kept bringing on even more boring guests. Now he's entertaining again, as he spirals ever closer to self destruction.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 29, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> God came to me and said “Wake up, my son. I have a job for you.” And basically I’ve been making fun of Ethan Ralph ever since. This was all his idea.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## A-A-AAsssston! (Apr 29, 2022)

I started watching the Rage Pig to laugh at the Stepfather. Then I learned about Cancer Man and Broke-Dick Farms through the Rage Pig since I didn't really follow gamergate. I used to post under @Washington Post until I lost my password. Before leaving, I sparked a debate over whether Ralph ate his cat.

I followed the Rage Pig to Dlive and Stream.ralph. I used the forum that the Dear Feeder set up for the Rage Pig and posted regularly.

I discovered that Ralph was a rage pig with no respect for his fans through his forum and his regular sperg outs. I stopped watching after the Miami trip because the Rage Pig’s show was becoming boring as fuck and he blew off a fan who paid $500 (lol) to hang out with him. Didn’t even get a ralpha-BJ or anything.

I returned to the Broke-Dick Farms out of boredom during the Covid lockdowns and find out that the Rage Pig was a hollerin and sucking shit out of Faith Vicker’s ass. Then I lurked on the farms for awhile and didn't create a new account until Ralph hollered at Cancer Man on the Boulder Stream.

If the hog hollers long enough, eventually you holler back.


----------



## MySonDavid (Apr 29, 2022)

I discovered The Killstream after seeing the Metokur video about the infamous Bouldergate stream. I was fascinated by the actions of Jarbo and the event that saw his internet career turned into a smoldering crater. The Sopranos, Rome, Game of Thrones; these television shows were praised for their drama and narrative arcs. Billion dollar enterprises that entertained the masses, replete with fictional intrigues and top notch storytelling. Bouldergate blew that shit out of the water in terms of the drama, and most importantly, it was real. This was storytelling that you just couldn't write. After learning of The Killstream I started watching regularly. It was nice to come home after a long day at work and listen to the show while I unwound with some vidya. I was really bummed out when that dink reporter got the show kicked off of youtube after the healstream and I was amazed when the show was able to continue on, first on the nascent DLive platform and then more (semi) permanently on stream.me. I don't think many shows could have survived such a grievous wound and come out still standing and the fact that The Killstream was able to tread water was a testament to the shows ability to entertain.

"You never know what's going to happen on The Killstream". There was a time when that phrase actually meant something. You never knew when some significant drama was about to unfold before your eyes. One night Boogie would show up to talk about the positive aspects of the holocaust. On another, some gay furry would show up to challenge the mean Metokur man to a debate. This element of anticipation for the next hilarious saga to manifest live on air led me to tune in night after night. One time, a crippled, HIV positive injun challenged another live stream host to an MMA bout which kicked off a month's long drama that ended in complete humiliation for the wounded knee warrior. This event also precipitated the infamous "gunt" meme and this is when the cracks started showing. Ethan did not take kindly to the revelation of the gunt. It must have been emotionally exhausting and humiliating for Ralph to have gone through that and I empathized with him and the embarrassing position he was in; it certainly wasn't going to make me stop laughing about it, or SPAMing 'GUNT' in chat. Ralph handled the situation very poorly and my opinion of him as an individual, which was never particularly high to begin with, started decreasing dramatically. The guy whose show was, ostensibly, all about making fun of other people on the internet couldn't take a joke. This is one of the biggest sins someone in Ralph's position could commit.

At the same time Ralphs alcoholism and drug addiction was becoming more apparent and was taking a turn towards the dark. His behavior became increasingly unhinged and embarrassing. The blood god cares not from whence the blood flows and with every fresh humiliation, Ralph would respond with more embarrassing behavior causing a negative feedback loop which cemented him as one of the premiere lolcows on the internet. Now we all knew, ALWAYS, what would happen on (and off) of The Killstream; Ralph would embarrass himself and make himself the target of more jokes, which I was happy to participate in. The rest is history. Miami, the numerous pillstreams, hollerin-hog spergouts, Faith, etc etc.

Ralph had it pretty fucking good and he threw it all away. All he had to do was sit back, react to some Tucker clips, avoid embarrassing himself, and read the fucking superchats, but he couldn't help himself. The key characteristic of a good lolcow is, in my opinion, a complete lack of self-awareness. When I first started watching, Ralph was capable of some degree of self awareness and humility, but his pride and his substance abuse stripped that from him. All that is left is a broken husk of a man whose only value in life is his ability to be milked for lols. I can't fucking wait for whatever comes next in the sad, hilarious life of Ethan Oliver Ralph.


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 29, 2022)

I was a pretty big fan of the Killstream. I watched the show every night and I got very even got involved in the show's community.
I stopped listening because the show got boring. Ralph melted down w/ the pillstream and it just seemed like he was so lost in his own problems and struggling so hard with his addictions that I just couldn't listen anymore. It wasn't entertaining. Just painful. He was doxing his donators, melting down regularly, and I just wasn't even having fun watching the show. It was like all momentum had vanished.
So I stopped following Ralph for a while. And then at some point he morphed into a combo of Tonkasaw and MundaneMatt...


----------



## A Logging Company (Apr 29, 2022)

Literally made this account to cross post stuff from /cow/ that wasn't being archived here during the collapse of stream.me/Miami trip. I kept listening to the show regularly well past its due date out of habit, finding enjoyment in a-logging. There were a few moments where it felt like the Killstream got some second winds, and maybe was on the mends. Eventually the show became so boring I couldn't even listen out of aloggery, or even background noise. To give you an idea how boring the show is, Tim Pool's evening show filled the void for an evening-news gab show, until becoming too cynical about world affairs to bother following it in depth.

The real shame is Ralph hit on a good formula that wasn't just e-celebs slap fighting, by having callers to spice things up. It's very unusual for podcast or streams to have live callers, something that seems to have been forgotten from radio. You legit didn't know what was going to happen on the Killstream, now its pretty predictable.



♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I went dark for a bit after that until making myself a bit more public when David Stay started his own YouTube channel (and subsequently became a bigger faggot than Ralph IMO). After David Stay's implosion I started doing research on just how much of a joke/lolcow Ethan Ralph morphed into since I stopped watching him back in early 2019. I made my Kiwi Farms account on September 11th, 2021 because I wanted to post details about my experience with David Stay and how he turned into a giant asshole who would insult his audience, run a fraudulent Patreon account, dox trolls live on air, and try to "cut a deal" with the Plate Gang to moderate his discord server (spoiler alert: they burned it to the ground and started fucking with him instead).


Jim really knows how to pick them huh.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Apr 29, 2022)

I listen to the MATI podcast and one week null _didn't _do a Ralph Report  but I needed a Ralph fix so I visited his sub forum for the first time.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 29, 2022)

I use to casually listened to the Killstream while I was working. Then when the pillstream happened I stopped watching until Josh and Dame Pesos gave Ralph an intervention and then again watched on Full Blast Forever's channel.
After Ralph got mad at Null for the corn joke thats when I became an A-log.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 29, 2022)

I saw a video on here of Jabba the Hutt molesting some poor lassie. There were many references to corn. I instinctively hated everything about this individual instantly. I was entirely correct to do so.


----------



## Antarctica (Apr 29, 2022)

I'v been a Metokur fan since around 2014 and started paying attention to Ralph when Jim first started interacting with Him and going on the Killstream. After that I became a big fan of the Show and watched it up until Stream.me got nuked and he switched to Dlive, after that happened I stopped watching and paying attention to him for a while, that's until the Pill stream stuff happened and I noticed he was on a downward spiral. after that I became an Ahog and been watching the train wreck ever since. 

Ralph really is his worst enemy in life, the majority of his Ahogs are former fans, or at the very least people who used to find him funny and entertaining.


----------



## zyclonPD (Apr 29, 2022)

Was a killstream viewer since Killroy event. Gunts coverage of the killroy fiasco was better than Tonka's. I found the killstream through that event and a couple other crossover events like Paul's Ego coming on Tonka alerted me that Tonka even existed.

I jumped off the killstream fan wagon shortly after Knoxville. Being in the discord where pinecone girl was plotting a kayfabe redemption arc with Gator to cover up she banged Warski (and maybe Ralph) was kinda dumb. It irritated me once i peeked behind the curtain briefly to see them faking shit for the show. Was pretty active in the original Ralph thread after TheRalphRetort forum was closed.


----------



## The Big Dream (Apr 29, 2022)

I was very late to his antics, having not been exposed to IBS and having a vague knowledge of Gamergate. It was Chris Chan's arrest that brought him to my attention: I was struck by how such an annoying, fat cowardly man could have a show called the "Killstream", a name which makes me think more of some psycho killer on Liveleak than a gunted hobbit's insane ramblings. Just with that juxtaposition alone, I knew I had stumbled across something equally horrifying and wondrous, and couldn't help but want to know more. Little did I know how deep the gunt hole goes...


----------



## wilji1090 (Apr 29, 2022)

Found him through Cancerman Jim. Haven't ever watched any of Ralph's other Killstream videos because whatever one thinks of Metokur, he at least is entertaining. Then Ralph kinda fell off my radar since I was following the funny shit around DSP. Then the Chris-Chan Arrest got me to pay attention again. Fell off again, but started paying attention when Flamenco brought up Super Gunt 64.


----------



## introman (Apr 29, 2022)

Dealing with Ralph back in 2014-2015 - Yes, I'm that old and have been around the block. 

Ralph is just showing more of his ass in 2022, but the prerequisite malfunctions in his personality has been around since 2014-2015.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Apr 29, 2022)

I barely know anything about him outside of his trip to Chris Chan’s motel, but I do find the gunt emoticon adorable.  Also “ralphalog” is a funny word.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Apr 29, 2022)

Honestly, I wouln't be deep into the Ralph lore if Ralph didn't keep on doing retarded bullshit.

I've been here in 2018, so I was around for the tail-end of the IBS era (e.g. JFG and Warski's gay breakup, the Kumite's downfall, Ethan and Warski's gay breakup, AIM AIM AIM, etc.), but I wasn't _that _invested in Ethan Ralph himself. Never saw an episode of the Killstream besides the Bolderstream. Only as he started his Autistic Crusades against his enemies (e.g. his war against Nick Reketa, the Portugal adventure, his war against Daddy Jim, etc.) did I really take notice.


----------



## BruhSheep (Apr 29, 2022)

Discovered the farms randomly. Joined to participate in the ProJared trashfire. Lurked the Spoony thread.

But it was the day of the harvest that got me following the Ralphamale. And I regret every minute of my existence since then.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 29, 2022)

I quit watching the show a while after it got super boring and IBS died. 
Then I saw a video of white trash ralph fighting a lanky tranny. at the trannies house. for the current girlfriend of ralph and ex of the tranny. over pots and pans.


----------



## Gunterator (Apr 29, 2022)

The internet is wild i found metokur from pka and stopped trolling wings when he got boring and stopped raging so much.  Then Ralph comes along just rage pigging all around the internet now im watching the kino casino and for some reason soujia boy is involved. Now there is a whole community that is filled with lolcows thanks to Nick Fuentes


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 29, 2022)

I wouldn't consider myself a Ralph a-log. I usually ignore his forum and threads. I never really watched the Killstream to begin with, and there were only a couple drama things he was involved in that I actually followed - Mundane Matt, and I think TonkaSaw, maybe? Unless TonkaSaw was someone else?

_That said,_ I definitely remember seeing the video of Ralph shitting himself on stream. *That* was fucking hilarious. I must have watched it at least a hundred times, and it never gets old. 

So far as I'm concerned, that's all he's ever done, and all he ever will do.

faaaaarrrrrrttttt


----------



## WutangLee (Apr 29, 2022)

I remember Ralph imploding during GamerGate and coming back during Mundanematt imploding. Didn't really give a shit about Ralph because his dolphin laugh was insufferable. Became a Ralph A log when he had his back and forth with Josh after the Corn joke, and the Faith shit happened.


----------



## Henrietta (Apr 29, 2022)

Coming off Daddy Jim's DLive ban I was thirsty for new content and watched some old Killstream VODs that featured Jim. Then I saw Ralph as a character a few times on Destiny debate videos. I thought he was entertaining if stupid, and tried looking up some of his own stuff and immediately saw the IS NOT EVEN HOT OUTSIDE video where he drunkenly yells at his mom and decided he was fat and I would not watch his videos.


----------



## Mister Mint (Apr 29, 2022)

During the whole gamergate thing people would hold him up as a legitimate pro-gg news source and I would just be like
"But... but...  this man is a retard, any movement who holds him up as legitimate delegitimizes itself. He's obviously fucking stupid." 
But people were so hungry for someone that appeared to agree with them that they didn't care if it was a dipshit.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Apr 29, 2022)

I only ever knew the Killstream by name, and had never watched it. I knew vaguely what it was, but I just never cared enough to check it out.
Fast forward to me joining here, and Ralph is one of the biggest topics of discussion. I just started following along lol.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Apr 29, 2022)

For me, being an A-Log started when Gunt kept dick riding the Jarbo flagging bullshit.

MundaneMatt is still a piece of shit, but he gets credit for moving on and doing something productive, unlike Gunt who has a compulsive need to win at, well, you take your pick.


----------



## Thots & Prayers (Apr 30, 2022)

Hot Dog said:


> I briefly watched the killstream at the tail end of 2018 for the Kavanagh hearings and noticed the host was an obnoxious retard with nothing interesting to contribute. Fell off immediately after until catching up on all the bs with KAPs fantastic video. The laughs never stopped after that.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 30, 2022)

I followed the guy who ran the God Emperor Trump Facebook page and group. He had mentioned going on the Killstream so I looked into Ralph. This was when the "zoomer girl" or whatever retarded nickname he gave Faith saga happened


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 30, 2022)

Honestly OP, I doubt that most of the Ralph A-logs were really former fans.

I think what happened is that most people were familiar with Ralph tangentially from his involvement with bloodsports and from the widely circulated clip of the conclusion of the quarry king (now pebble pauper)'s flagging saga feat. Metokur, then Ralph started going off the rails with the pillstreams and got into spats with Josh, then when Josh started talking about him on MATI and featuring him, then everyone on the site started paying attention and a lot of the IP2 people moved over since he was already adjacent to begin with and he's the exact kind of degenerate wigger junkie predator they seem to idolize. I realize the dude is active so it provides more to talk about, but let's not pretend he was ever this huge figure online.

That said, I don't see that as more flattering to him. He acted like enough of a pathetic loser for people who didn't know him at all to look and realize what a fuck up he is, he did everything in his power to force his status as a cow. His status as a micro-dicked embarrassment has transcended any status he ever had as a legitimate e-celebrity, and unlike someone like Chris Chan he isn't even (clinically) an actual retard. It takes real effort to be that much of a failure.



Spoiler



Look, I don't know if I'm flattering myself, but I posted this in a new thread 8 days prior:


Judge for yourself: coincidence, or is Ethan Ralph cribbing talking points from KF posters?


----------



## Solodomor (Apr 30, 2022)

for a few years, I watched debates on the killstream, so I never heard him really talk or do anything. I just thought he was another streamer. I eventually came across PPP and Sunrise Productions on youtube. I couldn't believe that anybody above the age of 25 would act like Ralph. I became infatuated with the lore, and after the corn harvest that was the Portugal trip, I was hooked. And I've been posting here since.


----------



## SpeedBaller (Apr 30, 2022)

What exactly do people mean when they say the pillstream? is that a name for a particular podcast he did or his podcast in general or what?  I see it mentioned all the time as a big event and I'm just wondering what it refers to.


----------



## 412-L (Apr 30, 2022)

I first learned about Ralph in 2018, when YouTube’s algorithm recommended the Boulderstream to me. I started watching the Killstream somewhat regularly after that, although it was always just background noise for me while doing work or playing games. The show started getting boring after Knoxville, and I watched it less and less. And then the Miami trip happened and I started rooting for the A-Logs. After stream.me went under, I basically stopped watching. Nowadays the only way I can watch Ralph is second-hand through this forum and clip channels.


----------



## Thots & Prayers (Apr 30, 2022)

I didn't care about Gamergate and generally don't care about right-wing politics/e-drama. Towards the end of last summer, I caught the coof. Bored and too sick to play videya, I decided to check out a few of the sub forums. Thanks for being a trainwreck, Ralph--it got me though COVID!


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Apr 30, 2022)

I found out about the killstream when Dick was on an episode and thought Ralph was a clown and the cohosts were lame nerds with lukewarm takes more or less from the start. The show was interesting sometimes though, and was a solid 5 hours long pretty much every day so I listened to it at work a lot despite being generally ambivalent to it. I think at some point he stopped uploading it to my podcast feed or something so I stopped listening to it. I made an account during the simpspiracy shit and popped in occasionally to fence sit in Dick's thread, but found the content there to generally be too speculative for my liking so I made the Ralph thread my main home on the site because he is an open, unmasked trainwreck where you can take pretty much everything he does at face value and still be in disbelief. Eventually he gained enough steam to merit his own subforum and I now basically don't have the time to both keep up with him and so much as glance at anything else on the site aside from what is posted in the main happenings links without cutting into my other hobbies and responsibilities.


----------



## endomorphosis (Apr 30, 2022)

Once upon a time in a gamergate (2013):

I was doing alot of research into the history of critical theory and the ideological influence it has had on universities, media, education, government, etc. Moreover what the goals of the people surrounding gamergate were aside from their positions in gamergate.

I was really quite shocked about all of this coming from a background where I focused on practical engineering like doing depth estimation for a singe camera or video feed on a FPGA as a part of a development team at the time, and it was astonishing to see their machinations for society.

I made an acquaintance  named Mr. Lane Davis, who wanted to assist me with this research, the purpose of the investigation for him, was to make videos on YouTube and write for the Ralph Retort. Later I changed jobs and worked at Intel Corp, and Mr Davis had worked for Milo Yianopolous, shortly thereafter Mr. Davis murdered his father.

At some point I recall something about Mr. Ralph having been arrested for assaulting some person, and I don't unfortunately know if there was anything about that incarceration, which affected the ability for Mr. Davis make an income, and instead choosing to go work for Mr. Yianopolous, who also did not pay him very much money.

It is my belief that had Mr. Davis not been financially exploited, that he may have not been living with his father, and would have not developed the apparent paranoid schitzophrenia, which resulted from being exposed to conspiracy theories of wrongdoing in the world.


----------



## Steely Dan (Apr 30, 2022)

I never liked Ralph. During Goobergate he was a sperg amongst spergs. I only tolerated him during IBS because he would have Jim on constantly and that's the only time I would tune into the Killstream. (And I'd imagine that's why the majority of the KS audience tuned in at that time as well) I kinda checked out of "the sector" around 2019-2020 and didn't come back until Ralph's wigger tardfight with Riley, because that was such a spectacular trashfire that I just had to gawk at it.
And ever since then Ralph's just been upping the ante. From the CWC crossover, Demonbabby 2: Electric Boogaloo; and now all of his antics this year, even if I didn't want to pay attention to Ralph, it would be hard not to.

So thank you Ethan Oliver Ralph for providing this humble ayylawg with plenty of laughs and kino.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 30, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> That said, I don't see that as more flattering to him. He acted like enough of a pathetic loser for people who didn't know him at all to look and realize what a fuck up he is, he did everything in his power to force his status as a cow. His status as a micro-dicked embarrassment has transcended any status he ever had as a legitimate e-celebrity, and unlike someone like Chris Chan he isn't even (clinically) an actual retard. It takes real effort to be that much of a failure.





Steely Dan said:


> even if I didn't want to pay attention to Ralph, it would be hard not to.


this.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Apr 30, 2022)

A-Hawg since 2015 when he decided to be drunk on a stream he invited me on to sperg out and declare life ruination on me for saying people shouldnt make money off a movement.






The next day he posted two articles about me and my “life” after we were supposedly friends. He continued to contact my places of employment, my family members and more declaring I was a neo-nazi wanting to kill jewish people. This caused alot of problems for me irl. He continued to plan gay ops with seattle4truth(Lane Davis) to troll me and to help make me a running gag on his blogsite. This led to him blackmailing my ex-fiancé for an interview with Weev. After me and her ended badly and she was given a temporary restraining order. Ralph brought her on his show to claim false accusations against myself and events surrounding my life. By this point all I saw was red and ralph being hung on a tree. After the Healstream I attempted to try forgiveness to let my anger go of the gunt but his response to this was to talk about my father and his dealings while then demanding his followers contact Child Protective Services in an attempt to take my child away from me for something my father had commited.

He followed up this event with Gator by doing a stream mocking my emotional reaction to this event. Since then I want nothing more than this sociopath dead. I will continue to laugh and mock him til he dies. He is a trashfire and karma is doing justice for me everyday.

I am the original A-Hawg and a product of the choices made by the Gunt.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Apr 30, 2022)

It wasn’t really any one specific thing, it’s just been a gradual process since his reaction to the corn joke. I was vaguely aware of him in the IBS days but after he started flipping out at Jersh I started noticing him more as an annoying retard, and things just kind of snowballed from there over the last couple of years until now I’m amazed that someone is challenging Chris for the race to the bottom of the deepest barrel.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 30, 2022)

Ralph does get under my skin sometimes, which I'm not proud of, but frankly he's too pathetic to genuinely hate. He's just a bottom of the barrel human being with an ego so large it blew up his torso.


----------



## ConSluttant (Apr 30, 2022)

First heard about Ralph when Rekieta did the whole Tonka stream and destroyed him. Then kept hearing about him from our fearless feeder and Rekieta more and more. Then the Chris thing happened and I was interested in the hollering but couldn't watch him. So came to his section on the forums which I had ignored previously. Been watching the train wreck every since.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Apr 30, 2022)

Everyone is an A-log in Ralphs eyes. Even if you donate to him you are an A-log... You are also a faggot too if you donate to him.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 30, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Everyone is an A-log in Ralphs eyes. Even if you donate to him you are an A-log... You are also a faggot too if you donate to him.


That’s the joke.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 30, 2022)

I was a fan of Warski Live back in the IBS days. I vaguely remember the KS picking up the scraps after JF and Warski broke up and followed them for a few months until I got caught up with IRL stuff and stopped paying attention to politics and the autistic people that cover the news on the Internet.

Fast forward to 2019, I started watching the antics of Nick Fuentes groupies harassing Charlie Kirk at his live events. Then one day I was scrolling through my youtube recommendations and saw that face of a fat man with a MAGA hat. The video was titled something like "Nick Fuentes exposed as a homosexual". After watching it, I became a fan of Ashton Parks. Then a few months later, Simpgate happened. I started lurking on KF and discovered the host of the Killstream was complete laughing stock. Then the infamous Gunt tape happened and I made KF account have been ayelawging Ralph ever since. Good times


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Apr 30, 2022)

I honestly never followed Ralph very closely. I knew about the Mundane Matt flagging incident, but that was because of Metokur. It wasn't until the gunt video took over the internet I started paying more attention, but still not a whole lot outside of realizing his status had changed from predator to prey. However, the last year has been impossible not to take notice - month after month it has been nothing but colossal Ralph madness. Insane and hilarious things just kept happening to our boy, but it was truly the Portugal beatdown that sealed it. That was when I realized Ralph is second only to Chris-chan in the perfect characteristics for cowdom.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 30, 2022)

Watched the fat cunt for 10 minutes. That's all it took for me to decide he's one that'd be better off fertilising some grass.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Apr 30, 2022)

Well, I started watching Ralph when Carl Benjamin got into a shitfight with him and started making reply videos like it was 2008, except I think this was around 2018. At the time I was getting sick of Skeptic community and was opening up to race realism. I liked that Ralph always found interesting news to go over, and booked great guests. I watched the boulderstream, the healstream, and continued to watch until mid-2019, when Ralph started getting pilled out and drunk on stream. I stopped watching for a few months until it appeared to me as if Ralph wasn't going down the drain, then I watched for like 2 more months realizing things weren't the same.

I knew relatively little about Ralph's personal drama during much of this and Ralph did a decent job of making it look like nothing was going on and that things were fine, but I still took a break from watching him because he got boring to me. One day when I was still oblivious to Ralph, I pulled up his thread and saw people bitching about Dax being a druggy, and I decided the ayyhawgs probably had nothing on Ralph. Later on after not watching Ralph, I found out Ralph was dating Faith, which immediately woke me up to him being a predator. I pulled up the thread again and actually saw substantive criticisms and clips of Ralph being insane. That's how I became a fellow ayyhawgs.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 30, 2022)

I saw the funny fat man yell and I laughed.


----------



## Monchey (Apr 30, 2022)

He sperged out on some youtube drama show 10 months back. Then I decided to dig deeper into the rabbit hole, been milking the pig for laughs ever since.


----------



## GuntPunt (Apr 30, 2022)

I followed the Killstream really loosely due to the IBS drama that encircled it. I really only watched bigger episodes with Metokur and good guests like the Boulder Stream.

Then Knoxville happened, which I think was beginning of the fall long before the corn joke. The Gunt picture came out, and Andy and Ralph were headed to Miami soon after, causing his fallout with Nora. I watched some of that trashfire, but quickly lost interest until the spergout about the corn joke and Faith. My opinion of Ralph fell from "fat loser trying to maintain relevancy" to "terror cow" then. 

I mean, my account originally referenced "trading Gunt pics for Chinese Lemons" from his dLive days.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Apr 30, 2022)

I never was an actual a-log I just watch all of this from the sidelines. I never had a moment where I went "Now I need to dedicate myself to a revenge crusade against the gunt." In the late IBS days I used to guntguard on purpose just to fuck with the original aylawgs because most of them were bigger spergs than Ralph (at the time). It's bizarre hearing him and his fans use the term Ralphamale in seriousness nowadays, it was invented by aylawg-aylawgs as a joke, simply because of how much anything vaguely positive or non-negative drove certain people up the wall.

It's only after he doubled down on being perpetually fucked up on drugs and the weird shit he would do later, that more and more increasingly stable people started picking up on Ralph as someone to fuck with that doing so became entertaining. Back then the biggest groups of aylawgs he had were actual mentally ill people with an obsession who would watch his streams for hours and hours day-in day-out searching for something they could hold up as a win against him.

Nowadays the average person fucking with him is much more normal by comparison and I can see why. You make a little joke? Instantly shitcanned and he swears a vendetta against you. It happened to all his cohosts, it happened to many of his fans, it happened to Josh, it happened to Nick Rekieta, it even happened to Jim. By now, it even happened to fucking Nora. It WILL happen to Nick and AF as well. It's a matter of when, not if.


----------



## Moral plague (Apr 30, 2022)

I was just a boy. I was drinking with my cousin and his friends when one of them showed me a fat retard sperging out on youtube. It was so pathetic, I wanted to find out more about this guy. From that day, Ralph has put out more and more shameful content. Thank you for the corn harvest, Null. May it be eternal.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 30, 2022)

Vinluv Handesbukia said:


> I saw the funny fat man yell and I laughed.


Also the funny cancer man told me the funny fat man took a big boom boom and I did a little wee


----------



## NicoFountaine (Apr 30, 2022)

I never cared about Ralph, but I have followed Josh for years and I lurked the farms since the CWCki Forums because of my autistic fascination with Christian Weston Chandler and the insane retarded bullshit he would pull up that made me crack up like a maniac. Stopped lurking around 2016 and went on with my life because I though his life was depressing enough already and I literally couldn't believe it could get worse. So I retreat into lurking the Cwcki only. (boy was I wrong)

I knew Ralph existed, because I also followed Metokur since the Internet Aristocrat but never cared about the Killstream, I heard about the Healstream and I believed it was fucking bullshit  but I legit never cared about Ralph beyond that. After years living abroad I go back to my hometown and I meet this old friend with whom I was talking about freedom of speech and the subject of the Healstream was brought up. 

Suddenly he says "Hey, you've been aware of the retarded shit that guy has done because of him being a retarded drunk?" and he shows me the "I'm White trash and I'm in trouble" MaTI stream. Holy shit, I laughed so hard and I was immediately sold. 

Ralph fails to realize everyone in here laughs at the stupid shit he does; there's no need to make up no lies.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Apr 30, 2022)

I used to watch Killstream as it was the best place to laugh at the skeptics like Sargon, Kraut and others. Then when that died down I started to notice that Ralph was even more thin skinned and exceptional than them, so started to laugh. Then I recalled all the shit around Gamergate where he sperged hard over an Arby's joke and would spam /v/, 8chan and r/kotakuinaction with links to his articles before jumping into threads to argue and threaten anons and redditors who would say he was a shit writer. It dawned on me that I hadn't been paying attention to one of the most fucked up people online so I started reading and shit posting. He hasn't failed to make me laugh at his fuckups fuelled entirely by spite for years now.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 1, 2022)

My first exposure with Ethan Ralph was back in 2014 through /pol/ and MundaneMatt as an edgy 16 year old, hated him back in the day. Although Jarbo's video on Nora tweeting about Ethan's jail status made feel sentimental for her. The constant GG off-topic spam in b, v and pol was annoying and Ralph was the worst person from the movement. It's telling how many pro-GG personalities became sour from the branding through Ralph's parasocial behavior. Knowing about Ethan's antics at the time made me evade reading about him, actively evaded Hangout streams since I knew it was the biggest gay waste of time. Gamergate from the get go was a bigger waste of time than playing vidya. What would you do to these SJWs anyway ? This is coming from a person who went years watching gaming streams for many hours daily, imagine wasting your time with a pseudo-political movement full of Nazi LARPers and troons. WTF, I liked Bro Team's videos back when Machinima was a thing. Knowing Ralph was fucking them, I would have turned me into an alog almost a decade ago.

Then when the Killstream was gaining traction before the Healstream and Boulder stream, I tried to watch. Didn't liked Zidan, saying edgy shit doesn't make you entertaining and Ralph didn't say anything. Then Ralph popped back into my world when he would start shit with Kraut and Sargon which superficially made me ignore it, Ethan was deeply involved and I just assumed everything raised against them was fake and hypocritical as he sends his orbiters to do the dirty work.

First heard of the term lolcow on videos about Chris Chan, the first lolcow I kept looking updates for was moviebob for uploading his Overthinker videos on Screwattack, first lolcow I got mad at was Baked Alaska after the Unite the Right rally, first time knowing about Null was his Internet Juche stream (wasn't a fan in my first watch) and the lolcow who made me to start reading the Kiwi Farms was Vaush.

Ethan caught my attention when January 6th happened, watching fucking Baked Alaska TV being an absolute idiot  Wanted to watch how the American far right grifters were coping with such shitstorm. Started reading about how Ethan was at the Virginia border as May went to DC. WTF was happening ?  Then tuned into the Dlive stream where Patrick Little was calling for violence with Bibble on, enough of a reason to stick around for a few shows. Warski would shill his shit on the Killstream which made me watch Twisted Minds. From Ralph admitting Baked Alaska and Milo phoned him that the feds told them to not go to DC to Warski losing money on crypto from compulsive buying. Became an entertained hatewatcher so finally decided to join the Fan Fiction forum for shitposting when Culture War Criminal became the new fedposting co-host.

The Ralphamale is a barrel of laughter, him dying or being incapacitated would be the end of an era.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 1, 2022)

First heard about KiwiFarms from Owen Benjamin clips on Revenge of the Cis (when they were actually funny covering Owen screaming in his backyard). 

Thought I would check out the site, recognized the name Ethan Ralph / Killstream from right wing circles and stumbled upon the Megathread in the middle of the Faith arc in August / September 2020.

Lurked for a few months before finally creating an account in February 2021.


----------



## InwardsStink (May 1, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> First heard about KiwiFarms from Owen Benjamin clips on Revenge of the Cis (when they were actually funny covering Owen screaming in his backyard).
> 
> Thought I would check out the site, recognized the name Ethan Ralph / Killstream from right wing circles and stumbled upon the Megathread in the middle of the Faith arc in August / September 2020.
> 
> Lurked for a few months before finally creating an account in February 2021.


I have a feeling people who joined early to mid February of 21 had some other motives for doing so, we just stayed to shitpost.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (May 1, 2022)

Learned of CWC from tf2 surf servers way back maybe 2006-08…

Lurked the internet longer than Gator himself.  

However Ralph is so despicable and with Chris gone to lurk when bored i needed to find someone else to laugh at. 

But… I do hope Ralph wins for Rozs sake. If he and Amanda can be happy together and it’s not just a trick for the camera and he can support his child then I will be satisfied with his story and quit following unless he falls off the wheels again, but I highly doubt this will happen.


----------



## RangerBoo (May 1, 2022)

I knew of Ralph back in the days of GaymerGate. I always felt that he was a loud mouthed wigger. Then there was the IBS days where it was clear to me that he is a parasite leeching off the success of others like Keemstar and Metokur. Didn't think much of him at the time but then I came across Null's stream of the corn joke and how things devolved for Ralph from there. After that I got hooked.


----------



## svetlalala (May 1, 2022)

It goes like this.

Found Amberlynn Reid & Chantal on Youtube.
Chantal namedropped Kiwi Farms and I looked it up.
Lurk. Lurk. Lurk.
Learned about Chris Chan, Sagi & King Cobra. (And a ton more fatties that are all the same.)
Listened to MATI and Dear Leader's charming coverage of troons.
Learned about Greer, Tommy, & that weird Jew lady who keeps suing Josh.
Learned about Ralph's fatass


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 1, 2022)




----------



## HotdogWater (May 1, 2022)

I started following the CWC lore around the Clyde Cash days, was a lurker on the cwcki forums before this site came to be.

Started following GamerGate parallel to my interest in lolcows and it that's where Ralph landed on my radar. When Metokur started putting out his Internet Insanity videos and when IBS shows started gaining traction a few years later, politics and lolcowdom permanently fused for me.

Shows like the Kumite and KS were good background noise while gaming or driving to work. I started calling into the KS a lot from 2017-2018 and would frequently ask Ralph directly what his grand plan was to keep his show alive every time he was banned from a new platform, as a good slice of his viewers would fall off and lose interest every time he was exiled. He never gave me a straight answer and would deflect with his age old, "KILLSTREAM WILL NEVER DIE BABY"

His shows stopped being entertaining and started becoming torturous once Zidan left. I stopped watching for good on the night of the pillstream, where about two hours in I threw my headset off in actual disgust from piggy's shameful display.

PPP videos started popping up when he began his crusade against NP2 and it was so refreshing from the graveyard of content that IBS had been, I started following again as a Gunt ayylawg and haven't looked back since.

TL/DR: Ralph is the perfect motivational figure for what not to do with your life. All hail the harvest!


----------



## abul toilu (May 1, 2022)

I wasn't around during the old IBS days, so I never watched the killstream or was a fan of Ralph. I found this area through augieRFC around a year before the shart, but that's really what brought me in to follow Ralphs spergery.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (May 2, 2022)

It's not hard to figure out where in the Ralph thread I was "out" on the Killstream, though I wouldn't say I was full ayylawg at that point, mostly just disappointed. Prior to that I was posting in that thread as an avid not-hate-watcher of the Killstream, if not a fan of the Killstream.

I think when I went full ayylawg was after Ralph started going at Null post corn joke. That reaction of Ralph's was just too disingenuous for my autism to handle.

Anyone with 2 eyes, a brain, and a halfway competent memory of the lore could see that the autism supernova leading up to the corn joke had its genesis with Ethan Ralph mishandling Jesse's appearance on the Killstream about The Simp Texts, so the fact that he decided to go with the "I reject your reality and substitute my own" approach in the least endearing way possible really soured any remaining good will I had for Ralph right then and there.

But that's the part of the story which, if very entertaining, was a trashfire.


I still have legitimately great memories of the post jail and stream me era of the Killstream, and the guerilla creativity that stream me spawned as a result of Ralph bringing an exodus of spergs to the platform; nothing can take that away, not even the embarrassing wigger spectacle that is Ethan Ralph is now. I also need to thank Ralph for pointing me towards Null, Rackets, Jim, SPCC, and Dick. All of them have brought good times to me and I can give Ralph credit for the shoutouts that led me to them without any reservation.

Of course, that was then, that chapter is closed, and where once that lightning in a bottle struck there remains nothing an ass butter filled pigsty containing a perpetually angry-drunk hollerin' hog.


Bonus, since I went back looking in the original thread, here's a blast from the past, the first post of iconic Gunt. Note how multiple people initially didn't think we had actually witnessed the legendary Gunt, so strong was the benefit of the doubt Ralph used to get from a decent chunk of the community here. Also note what page that post is on relative to how long that thread became.


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 2, 2022)

I'm an S-log: a scientist logging his weight so he doesn't disturb earth's gravity


----------



## Stabbed in the Gunt (May 2, 2022)

Used to watch back in 2018, but was really bored of the "loud = funny" bit. 
In late 2018, one night ralph sperged about kiwi farms and other people and so I searched a few names, probably plate gang and godspeed or something.Knew of kiwi farms for a few years already at that point and I knew ralph was omitting a lot of details in his squealing
but, the Miami thing was just cringe even as a concept and that's what put me onto finding streamsnipes and other people commenting,  and in 2020 with godwinson and PPP and phantom organization etc - the deal was sealed.
Also, the Jcaesar shit was so suspect to me, how this super right wing (Yeah I know the gunt is basically a democrat wigger) and whatever else "podcast" had a host that was 1. a "sissy", 2. a cuckold, and 3. A blacked porn lover, and somehow people just laughed it up. 
Maybe the dolphin laugh or the hollering creates the gunt's own version of DSP's pignosis.
Guntnosis


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 2, 2022)

I used to listen and even call into the Killstream when it was fun. I remember Ralph being much more jovial back then. Then after multiple claims of going sober after trainwreck streams and failing to do so, I tuned out. Alot of Ralph's audience had his back when he said he was done with alcohol again and again.  I honestly think if he just went sober for good, made a big public apology, and learned to laugh at insults instead of going full WW3, he could still turn his life around.  Imagine if Ralph embraced the memes. Like at the bowling alley when all that slaw got delivered. Instead of tardraging about it he should've dug right into it and chow down that slaw. Have a sudden slaw eating contest. 

If you're reading this Ralph, it's never too late! Think about what kind of father you want your kids to remember you as, a man who let substances and gambling control his life, or a man who has control over his life and makes them feel safe and secure.


----------



## SilkyJohnson (May 2, 2022)

I stumbled across Ralph with the whole IBS shit early 2018, in fact I think the first time I heard him was on the IBS Apocalypse stream Metokur did. Out of all the guests he had on, I thought Ethan sounded the most chilled out of them all. I'd catch the occasional clip of the Killstream over the next little while, such as the Boulderstream and Knoxville stuff. 

Was never particularly a fan of Ethan, but didn't dislike him either during that time. Always thought Zidane was the highlight out of the hosts. Slowly though as time went by and the raging on people increased, I realized he was alcoholic redneck, who's life was in a tailspin. I had pity for him at first, but that's long gone. His massive ego and hypocrisy is beyond belief. 

I was still on the fence about how bad Ethan was as a person for a long time. While he said some pretty low shit and acted pompous, I thought he'd still have some principals and moral fibre. I was wrong.  

I thought he had a short temper and would lash out in the heat of the moment with the most hurtful comments he could think of, while not really meaning them, which is something he admitted when debating Metokur a couple months ago. However, he then flips this when people go low on him and how they can't insult his family etc all the while gleefully doing it himself. 

What I've learned over the past 6 months or so of actively following the Guntiverse and its happenings is that he seems to be solely motivated out of spite. He doesn't really seem to care all that much for his family, friends or his career and he doesn't really stand for anything. To Ralph, success and relationships are things he can laud over people and are there to flex on his Ayy-lawgs. His desire is to one up those who have slighted him before, he has no goals beyond that it seems.


----------



## Motherf*cker (May 2, 2022)

I used to be a fan and like and watched Blood sports and remember when Ethan and Andy were a team. His shows had drama and disagreements but it was a lot more light hearted and people who doxxed or flagged were faggots who deserved to be laughed at. I think around Knoxville is when I started seeing it and it all started falling apart.


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 2, 2022)

Admittedly, I used to be a fan of his show.  I'd imagine a lot of people were at some point.  Not that he was immune to spergery - far from it - but even after something like, say, the Pillstream debacle, he had gotten his shit together and there was a good stretch of maybe a little less than a year where things were going alright.  He was pulling on a lot of viewers on Dlive, he had a lot of guests on.  But slowly it all crumbled, and initially I still kind of felt like "okay, he's slipping a bit, but it's nothing too drastic.  He's probably just back on the booze after his wife divorced him, and he'll get his shit together at some point", but it just never happened.  It just got slowly and slowly got worse.  I think the point when I completely decided "okay, now he's just a laughing stock" was probably the sex tape.  Not because it was anything deplorable, but because it just seemed so funny to me to make fun of and I thought "what the fuck has gone on with this guy over the past couple months."

A lot of people probably started abandoning him after Knoxville and the Pillstream shit, but I still thought there was a fair stretch of time from late 2019 to early 2020 where his show was entertaining and he had gotten his act together.  Idk.


----------



## OldGuy (May 2, 2022)

I have been aware of him since 2014, back then i saw him as a redneck version of Mundanematt with a stupid blog that he treated like it was a pulitzer prize winning enterprise, then i lost track of him after he punched that cop, and never really followed what he did or thought of him as a lolcow until this year, i knew he had a thread, but never really bothered to read it until the Portugal trip, he kinda forced himself onto my radar because of his hog rage, and the amount of dumb things he does since then has just been crazy, not even Chris Chan in his prime had this much content produced in such a short time, the bowling event was less than a month ago, but its seems like it was last year, he's on a hellride and i want to see how it ends...


----------



## gang weeder (May 2, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> Learned of CWC from tf2 surf servers way back maybe 2006-08…
> 
> Lurked the internet longer than Gator himself.
> 
> ...



The best thing that can happen for that child is for Ralph to go to jail. No idea what kind of mother Mantsu would make with him gone..... hopefully a decent-enough one who could recognize the mistakes of her past. But Ralph is in no state to raise a kid and IMO won't ever be outside of the distant possibility that he gets locked away for a good few years then is somehow able to be in the kid's life again after being released.



A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> I used to listen and even call into the Killstream when it was fun. I remember Ralph being much more jovial back then. Then after multiple claims of going sober after trainwreck streams and failing to do so, I tuned out. Alot of Ralph's audience had his back when he said he was done with alcohol again and again.  I honestly think if he just went sober for good, made a big public apology, and learned to laugh at insults instead of going full WW3, he could still turn his life around.  Imagine if Ralph embraced the memes. Like at the bowling alley when all that slaw got delivered. Instead of tardraging about it he should've dug right into it and chow down that slaw. Have a sudden slaw eating contest.
> 
> If you're reading this Ralph, it's never too late! Think about what kind of father you want your kids to remember you as, a man who let substances and gambling control his life, or a man who has control over his life and makes them feel safe and secure.



That's just not how it works when you're a severe addict and Ralph has way too much pride to ever go to rehab. I doubt rehab would work for him anyways as it doesn't work or at least takes multiple attempts even with the average addict who doesn't have all of ralph's other flaws and problems. The only way he ever gets sober is if he goes to jail and even then he'd probably need to stay off the Internet after getting released. Obviously the betting odds are he'll be a pill addled booze hound until his dying day. Just like mah Ronnie!


----------



## Buster Scruggs (May 2, 2022)

Lurked for a good few years after I head about Chris back in 2009-10 and after hearing about Ralph during the arrest (I thought Ralph was the guy who caught EDP at first) and got interested especially since the digibro stuff back in the day. Just a trainwreck that's fun to watch, but I definitely lurk with him more than any other cow because I feel like with Ralph you don't need to add anything because he'll usually just make an obvious fool out of himself anyways.


----------



## maize (May 2, 2022)

I was vaguely aware of the Guntlord going back a number of years but IBS and GamerGate shit is stuff I couldn't give a solitary fuck about, so he wasn't really on my radar either as a regular internet figure or a lolcow. I took a bit of notice when he started feuding with Josh, but it was the baby mama drama with Faith and the Vickerses that sold me on being interested in the man's shitshow of a life and further downfall. I think this is probably the case for a number of female ayylawgs, of which there seem to be an increasing number. Not that women can't care about IBS stuff but to grossly generalize it appeals more to men, but Ethan's family life and generally outlandish behavior is better than any soap opera or reality TV that might tend to appeal more to women in general.


----------



## Philier (May 2, 2022)

I used to listen to the KS every now and then. Managed to watch the Boulder stream and the Healstream live. It was fun but was mostly watching it for Jim. Even then I thought Ralph was pretty annoying and stupid but he seemed to understand most people weren't there to listen to his retarded opinions. Stopped listening after they got booted from youtube because I didn't care enough about it. Eventually through watching either Jim, Jersh or even Rekeita shit I gained interest on rage pig as a full lolcow.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 2, 2022)

I don't think I knew much of anything about him or even remembered him at all from watching the Healstream ages ago, except that he got gunt-doxed and decided to dress up as Jesus to get in on Warski's glory in humiliating Donga. When Josh made the corn joke, I didn't take it as him being malicious towards Ralph at all and just kind of chuckled at the South Park reference. Ralph chimping out at such an innocuous joke from someone who considered himself on good terms with the Gunt was what made me realize very suddenly that he's a malignant narcissist with a massive temper and zero value for others, deeming them disposable at the slightest of slights. I didn't even know about his criminal record until after that, and it only made sense.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (May 2, 2022)

I've been aware of him since the GamerGate days. Didn't care that much about him at the time, but I remember thinking that his secret chat group was extremely gay and I had a good laugh at his mugshot.

Then, after he got out, Jim went on the Killstream to talk about Baked Alaska calling his fans toxic because of a thot. At the time I had nothing to listen to and Ralph, despite his dolphin laugh, managed to be likable enough that I checked out more of his stuff. Him, Zidane and Gator had a good repore, were likable and the 'anything can happen on the Killstream' motto wasn't an empty boast, so I subbed and listened to his show regularly up until the Healstream.

After that I listened less and less, because getting those faggoty alt-tech sites work on my phone was a chore and Ralph was rapidly becoming more and more unstable. Eventually I completely stopped listening because it just wasn't worth the effort, but I did pay attention what was going on in this 'sector,' mostly through MATI and Jim. The Pillstream was the moment where I reevaluated him in my mind and he went from 'guy I kinda liked listening to' to 'trainwreck I like laughing at.'


----------



## Feignedgoat (May 2, 2022)

I didn't much watch Ralph except when Jim was on his stream I only vaguely recognized him in anything until he shit himself and got mad at Nick Rackets been paying attention to him since what a spiral it's been.


----------



## Harlan Wick (May 3, 2022)

I was listening to Tonka and company (months before the Knoxville fuck up) while playing WoW. Tonka's increasing Internet tough guy shtick was getting fucking boring and the Ragehog and his co-hosts were much more interesting background noise. After Knoxville and the infamous St. Jude Youtube stream Ragehog's show when from entertaining background noise to what crazy shit will happen this time.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 7, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> The next day he posted two articles about me and my “life” after we were supposedly friends.


Imagine saying this about an article where pig asks forgiveness about his spergout.



Bryan Dunn said:


> This led to him blackmailing my ex-fiancé for an interview with Weev.


Link it here then. When I asked you about it, you ran away. 



Bryan Dunn said:


> After me and her ended badly and she was given a temporary restraining order.


Oh, yeah? Because this isn't what you said back then. It's also not what you were saying about her afterwards.



Bryan Dunn said:


> Ralph brought her on his show to claim false accusations against myself and events surrounding my life.


Like what? You refusing to spend time with her in favor of watching Metokur? You not being a therapist/home inspector/whatever-the-fuck-else-you-lied-about? You begging other women for nudes? Pretty sure it is all true.



Bryan Dunn said:


> After the Healstream I attempted to try forgiveness to let my anger go of the gunt


Yeah, I've noticed.



Bryan Dunn said:


> I enjoy watch Ralph spiral into a diabetic induced coma. Its Karma.





Bryan Dunn said:


> then demanding his followers contact Child Protective Services in an attempt to take my child away from me for something my father had commited.


Wait, are you sure it was Ralph? Because you claimed that it was me, to the point of threatening me with prison, you fag.









Bryan Dunn said:


> The day I get your full dox I am going to press criminal charges Juan. I am aware of the laws in the EU regarding what you do and how you do it. I promise you that I will have you in handcuffs by the time I get your full dox.



Bryan, have you ever tried this thing, that people call honesty? It might help to be better than Ralph, just saying.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (May 7, 2022)

There's no dramatic story for me. I didn't watch The Ralph Retort or the Killstream or anything unless Metokur was on it and it got clipped. I had no bad feelings towards Ralph, except for him in the Boulder Stream because Ralph's drunken slobbering nearly ruined Matt exposing himself. 

I only got into laughing at him as a Lolcow... once he turned into one. Started with the pillstream popping up and then the corn joke, the rest is history.


----------



## Wyzzerd (May 7, 2022)

Null kidnapped me, drug me to his Serbian basement, and threatened to diddle me with corn and banana peppers unless I agreed to torment the savior of the huwhite race!

I'll never be able to live down my shame of awlogging the king of the sector, but I am a coward with a broke dick and I know a real Ralphamale can handle it so I don't have to.


----------



## Trucker of peace (May 7, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Imagine saying this about an article where pig asks forgiveness about his spergout.
> 
> 
> Link it here then. When I asked you about it, you ran away.
> ...


Take it to his thread dude jesus christ. You a ralph simp or something? What the fuck is this post exactly suppose to convey for the readers? That bryan and ralph have a blood fued spanning years but you wanna make it about Bryan’s issues by linking to posts by you? Okay? You and him are both faggots who should just fuck each other instead of shitting everywhere you post.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 7, 2022)

Trucker of peace said:


> Take it to his thread dude jesus christ. You a ralph simp or something? What the fuck is this post exactly suppose to convey for the readers? That bryan and ralph have a blood fued spanning years but you wanna make it about Bryan’s issues by linking to posts by you? Okay? You and him are both faggots who should just fuck each other instead of shitting everywhere you post.


That's a pretty strong reaction over something so trivial.


----------



## BigRaxx (May 7, 2022)

Wyzzerd said:


> Null kidnapped me, drug me to his Serbian basement, and threatened to diddle me with corn and banana peppers unless I agreed to torment the savior of the huwhite race!
> 
> I'll never be able to live down my shame of awlogging the king of the sector, but I am a coward with a broke dick and I know a real Ralphamale can handle it so I don't have to.


I thought I was the only one Null did this to, glad to know I'm not the only a-logger he did this to


----------



## Nick Gars (May 7, 2022)

Was a casual listener tangentially through Jim. In the earlier days of Ralph and Metokur, mostly when he was sober, he was actually somewhat respectable, was a good host, and did some actual journalism. I stop watching around the time Jim stopped having anything to do with Ralph.

Years later, Josh makes a corn joke and I find out Ralph has been set on a death spiral ever since. Seeing Ralph become a literal walking embodiment of "Boundless Stupidity" is fascinating on so many levels, and endlessly funny, I couldn't help but stick around to watch the self-implosion of the millennium.


----------

